# Tiguan woes, I exhausted my sensor wiring?



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, today starts day 3 of my local dealer having my Tig.

i spoke with them on the phone yesterday and they have no idea why my front collision assist is malfunctioning. 
they ordered a new cruise control module and will install that, the service guy said that he "doesnt know if this will work, but im out of ideas".

so far they have had the entire front end of my car off, re calibrated at a minimum of 5 times and now starting to order replacement parts to try and resolve.

the one thing that pisses me off is that he tried telling me that because i have aftermarket headlights (deautokey H7RC kit) that is doing something with the power draw and the "splicing" i did to install it and if they need to they will install halogens to test that theory. told him that there was no splicing done to install and that it was all plug and play. im sure they will say something because i am lowered and that is why it is faulty, however i have been lowered for well over 18k miles with no issue as well as many others that are lowered and are not having this problem.

guess we will see what is said and what happens, sorry for the wall of text, but any input or advice would be appreciated as this is the first time something like this is happening to a car of mine under warranty (let alone under 20k miles)

but they did give me a Passat GT to drive around in!!! thing sounds AMAZING!


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Sorry to hear this. Keep us updated. This is the only issue with the car that really worries me ( I can live with the B pillar rattle and suspension clunk ). Since I bought the car a little over a month ago and 1200 miles, it's gone off 3 times without any cars in front of me but it has not applied the brakes yet. Took it once into the dealership and they found nothing wrong. I'm going to hold off taking it in for now since they'll probably tell me the same thing.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, im going on day 7 of my dealership having my Tig.

they have no idea what is happening.
i called them friday around 2pm and they said that they have to talk to the tech and would give me a call back. obviously that never happened. so i am still driving this Passat GT, and hopefully will hear back tuesday when everyone gets back to work. 

but i guess one good thing coming out of this... im now just 23 days away from a lemon law car! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 9...

still havent heard anything from the dealership. i have called multiple times, everytime i was told i would get a call back. i am now thinking about just going up there to see what the **** is going on...

not sure if i should be worried that they cannot fix my car, or something happened to my car and they are trying to fix it before i find out hhahaha

either way, i am starting to get very frustrated...


----------



## Yantropov (Mar 21, 2018)

Brings back bad memories... Feel bad for you! You should definitely show up at the dealership.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> but i guess one good thing coming out of this... im now just 23 days away from a lemon law car! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


The other good news is you get to put free miles on someone else’s car. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

RedHotFuzz said:


> The other good news is you get to put free miles on someone else’s car. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


hahah this. i have over 400 miles on this Passat GT they gave me. another week and it will be over 1k miles...

also!
dealership FINALLY called me.

they have replaced the cruise control module and that did not fix it. they then asked for a full list of mods done to the car. 
they were most concerned if i have done any ECU tunes/modding. which i can finally, HONESTLY say i have NOT! hahaha

anyway, guess they talked with the tech, they placed an order for a 'gateway control module' said its supposed to arrive tomorrow. 

guess we will see what happens...i think this is the last part they can swap out for new...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> hahah this. i have over 400 miles on this Passat GT they gave me. another week and it will be over 1k miles...
> 
> also!
> dealership FINALLY called me.
> ...


That GT is going to be a collector's item now haha... It will never be seen again (one hit wonder). Serious note, hope they fix what they need to fix. Interesting about the question of ECU tunes/modding. Don't they know, there a no tunes available for this engine yet haha


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> That GT is going to be a collector's item now haha... It will never be seen again (one hit wonder). Serious note, hope they fix what they need to fix. Interesting about the question of ECU tunes/modding. Don't they know, there a no tunes available for this engine yet haha


great to see you still visiting us over here in the MQB Tig section hahaha :beer::beer::beer:

but yea, my dealership is tuner/mod friendly, but they never follow along with what is happening in the VW scene. so im not surprised that they have no clue what is even available for our cars. 

also, at this point, im hoping they cannot fix it. then i can get out of this and either get back into BMW or get the Arteon thats supposed to be released this winter.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> great to see you still visiting us over here in the MQB Tig section hahaha :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> but yea, my dealership is tuner/mod friendly, but they never follow along with what is happening in the VW scene. so im not surprised that they have no clue what is even available for our cars.
> 
> also, at this point, im hoping they cannot fix it. then i can get out of this and either get back into BMW or get the Arteon thats supposed to be released this winter.


Haha of course! Loved our Tiguan! if we could afford two payments, would've kept it! Arteon!!! Drool.....


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Haha of course! Loved our Tiguan! if we could afford two payments, would've kept it! Arteon!!! Drool.....


oh i hear ya there! im lucky my wifes payment is pretty low on her 17 GLI!

but im starting to look around at other vehicles! hahaha

i found this locally, havent decided it its a good deal or not yet, i have been out of the BMW game for so long (my last car was an E36 328i) that i do not know trim, package or option values anymore.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> oh i hear ya there! im lucky my wifes payment is pretty low on her 17 GLI!
> 
> but im starting to look around at other vehicles! hahaha
> 
> i found this locally, havent decided it its a good deal or not yet, i have been out of the BMW game for so long (my last car was an E36 328i) that i do not know trim, package or option values anymore.


Holy depreciation!!... nice car though! 

Back to the topic of your Tiggy. I hope your situation is enough to convince VW to redesign the fwd collision assist. Suby's EyeSight system is supposed to be one of the best so VW needs to adapt something similar for the Tiguan. I mean I'll gladly pay extra for the added redundancy.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> Holy depreciation!!... nice car though!
> 
> Back to the topic of your Tiggy. I hope your situation is enough to convince VW to redesign the fwd collision assist. Suby's EyeSight system is supposed to be one of the best so VW needs to adapt something similar for the Tiguan. I mean I'll gladly pay extra for the added redundancy.


hahaha the main selling point for me!!
cars are actually the worst "investment" one can purchase. they depreciate so quickly.

but i am down for an 80k BMW for literally less than half that lol.

im not too familiar with Subaru...but im sure not having a huge radar in the middle of the car is always better.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Suby's system ( I'm sure others have this too ) uses cameras not radar to see objects up front. I agree it is a little obstructive to have the two cameras in the windshield but I'm sure if VW added just one camera in addition to the radar, it would perform better. Maybe they can stick the camera in the grill somewhere .


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

im sure there are better options than just a single radar, front and center on the grill. 

problem is with ours, it is so large and literally the forward most point of the car, that im sure it takes a lot of beatings. 
not to mention just car washes, people walking by it and hitting it, debris being at the right height or just good old heavy rain fall or hail!!!

probably why others go with cameras, nothing will impact it and cause damage or false readings.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 11 - update 4

just received a call back from the dealer.

the new control module they ordered did not work either. they are now calling in a VW engineer to take a look at my Tig and try and resolve this issue. 
i guess this is where i really start to get nervous, as i really do worry now that the engineer will just say "oh, its lowered, thats the problem, bye!" or "oh, i see you have the H7RC kit installed for headlights, thats the problem, bye!"

im really concerned they will say its an electrical issues because of the headlights, or the suspension. 
guess for now i will just let them figure everything out for themselves and see what they say. 

so final update on what has been done so far.
- calibrated 5 times
- front end of vehicle dismantled and inspected
- replaced cruise control module, re calibrated
- replaced gateway control module, re calibrated
- calling in VW engineer to inspect and diagnose

i guess i am a good 15-25 days away from a lemon law car...is that correct? has anyone gone through a lemon law car procedure before?


also, stay tuned for potential part out!!!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i guess i am a good 15-25 days away from a lemon law car...is that correct? has anyone gone through a lemon law car procedure before?


Lemon laws are different in every state. You have to check with your own state laws to see what is required to be eligible for getting your car declared a "lemon". Anyone from outside your own state giving you advice may mislead you because their state laws are different from yours. There is no nationwide rules for deciding whether or not your car qualifies as a lemon.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 15 - Update 5

received a call from the dealership this morning. they told me that the VW engineer will not be here for at least a week and asked if i would come in and pick up my Tiguan until the engineer arrives. seemed a little strange, but ok. 
i call them back after deciding that i do not want to pick up the Tiguan until the issue is resolved. i feel that driving it with a faulty sensor is just not a good idea, especially since it most likely could make things worse. 

i called the service department back to say i want to leave the tig with them until something can be figured out. asked him if he can explain to me in detail of what exactly is happening. he responded back with "we do not know what is happening, nothing is responding or even communicating so we are not sure." i then go on to say i want to leave the Tig with them and i get this response ,"you can leave the Tiguan here and i dont care if you keep the car, i have 2 people waiting to be checked in, can i call you back?"


after last week i am a little skeptical of getting a call back.

i mean, am i being "one of those" people? or is this just getting out of hand? ive never really had a shop call me saying come pick up your faulty car while we wait for someone to arrive?

im wondering if they actually have an engineer coming in, or if this is all smoke being blown. anyway, am i being out of line here?


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> ... am i being out of line here?


I don't think so, I hope you are driving a free "loaner" all this time.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 15 - Update 5
> 
> received a call from the dealership this morning. they told me that the VW engineer will not be here for at least a week and asked if i would come in and pick up my Tiguan until the engineer arrives. seemed a little strange, but ok.
> i call them back after deciding that i do not want to pick up the Tiguan until the issue is resolved. i feel that driving it with a faulty sensor is just not a good idea, especially since it most likely could make things worse.
> ...


Not sure if you have payments or it is already paid off. But if you still do have a payment, can't you argue that you are making payments on a car that you chose for your "lifestyle" and you are not using? and that they should also compensate you for that? I say lifestyle because of the argument of "well you have a loaner car" but they gave you a Car rather than an SUV. Example, the Passat GT would not be an ideal loaner car for me and my family, it will need to be another Tiguan or equivalent for hauling the twins and family.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> Not sure if you have payments or it is already paid off. But if you still do have a payment, can't you argue that you are making payments on a car that you chose for your "lifestyle" and you are not using? and that they should also compensate you for that? I say lifestyle because of the argument of "well you have a loaner car" but they gave you a Car rather than an SUV. Example, the Passat GT would not be an ideal loaner car for me and my family, it will need to be another Tiguan or equivalent for hauling the twins and family.



i see what you are saying, but i think that may be a bit of a stretch to pull off. 
as of now i am good with this Passat and really my only main concern is not getting stuck with a huge bill because they will say my headlights are what is causing this issue.

so as of now, i am just letting things play out. i have a car i can get to and from work with and just playing the waiting game as i am now up to day 17 of the Tig at the dealership. so that is only going to be in my favor.

supposedly a VW engineer will be here next week to look at my car. not sure what will be looked at as they have done everything already, but we will see.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 15 - Update 5
> 
> received a call from the dealership this morning. they told me that the VW engineer will not be here for at least a week and asked if i would come in and pick up my Tiguan until the engineer arrives. seemed a little strange, but ok.
> i call them back after deciding that i do not want to pick up the Tiguan until the issue is resolved. i feel that driving it with a faulty sensor is just not a good idea, especially since it most likely could make things worse.
> ...



That's absolutely ridiculous and ignorant on their end. Why would you deliberately put yourself/family into a vehicle with faults that could potentially be life threatening? F*ck no. Or atleast, that's the way I would pitch it (safety over everything).

It doesn't matter if they don't know "what's going on" — the fact of the matter is the car's safety features are not operating properly. It's their responsibility as respresentatives of VW to fix the damn thing. Get the f*cking engineer out STAT, have him figure the issue out, and if this continues, take legal action or atleast reachout to VWoA with a vengance. (Can't remember if you've already done so.)


----------



## brianmiami (Aug 16, 2018)

So I had the same issue. In my case the brakes fired without notice/no car in front. They ended up replacing the sensors and recalibrating them. I also have a faulty rear traffic sensor too (which I'll comment on another thread). 

I asked VW corporate to initiate a buy back of my lease (less than 2 months into it). They refused. They also wanted me to take the car back while they waited for the engineer as it would reduce the number of days towards lemon law (Florida is 14 days in first 2 years out of service).

They did get it to work finally Front Assist, but am still not pleased overall with this car. Good luck with them and hope they buy the car back from you for your original price. Mine has 9 days in the shop since owning it.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

brianmiami said:


> So I had the same issue. In my case the brakes fired without notice/no car in front. They ended up replacing the sensors and recalibrating them. I also have a faulty rear traffic sensor too (which I'll comment on another thread).
> 
> I asked VW corporate to initiate a buy back of my lease (less than 2 months into it). They refused. They also wanted me to take the car back while they waited for the engineer as it would reduce the number of days towards lemon law (Florida is 14 days in first 2 years out of service).
> 
> They did get it to work finally Front Assist, but am still not pleased overall with this car. Good luck with them and hope they buy the car back from you for your original price. Mine has 9 days in the shop since owning it.


damn, that sucks. 
here in Kansas its 30 days within the first year, so i think i might be out of luck. but if they cannot figure it out, then i will push to have them buy it back.

just frustrating is all.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 22 - Update 6

i spoke with the service department manager on Saturday, he said the engineer will be here on Monday (yesterday).
they believe it is the suspension that was installed, which is making the cars radar inoperable. 

however they are having a tough time proving that as the car has been lowered for 18k miles and even they were the ones to align the car as well as perform the 10k service and had no issues. so they are aware that this has all been installed for some time now.

i was expecting a call either yesterday or today, given that the engineer was scheduled to arrive Monday. but i guess they either have not found anything out or still in the process of repairing. 

either way, coming up fast on a month of them not having my car repaired.
heres to waiting!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update!

Can you clarify what the Lemon Law actually is for you?


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 22 - Update 6
> i spoke with the service department manager on Saturday, he said the engineer will be here on Monday (yesterday).
> they believe it is the suspension that was installed, which is making the cars radar inoperable.


So if they determine that the lowered suspension is the reason for the error that is occurring, what happens to lemon claims at that point since the vehicle dynamics have been changed so much from stock ride height. I'm sure that would have an effect on repair times and lemon claims. But I'm not a lawyer so… how does that work with lemon claims.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

jimothy cricket said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> Can you clarify what the Lemon Law actually is for you?






EPilot said:


> So if they determine that the lowered suspension is the reason for the error that is occurring, what happens to lemon claims at that point since the vehicle dynamics have been changed so much from stock ride height. I'm sure that would have an effect on repair times and lemon claims. But I'm not a lawyer so… how does that work with lemon claims.


well, im not a lawyer either haha
but if they can definitely prove that this is all caused by my lowering the car, then im just out of luck. 

but honestly, i do not see this being proven. there are a good number of people who have lowered their car and do not have this problem. not to mention there is another person in my city with an MQB Tig and is setup with airride, which makes her car lower than mine. 

honestly at this point all i can do is wait to see what the engineer says. if it is something they cannot fix (which they havent been able to so far) then i will push to have them purchase the car back. if not, i just do not want to get stuck with a repair bill and over 20 days of the car sitting at the dealer. 

for now, im just playing the waiting game. 
my dealer is "mod" friendly so i am hoping that a mutual agreement can be made.

BUT, 20 days and no fix, and the radar is flat out not talking to the car, i do not see that as being a suspension install...


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 25 - Update 7

received a call from the dealership.

the service manager and the VW engineer have been working on my Tig for the past 2 days, they still cannot find out what is wrong or a fix.
i was told they are ordering a "master control unit", they told me that if i have done any tuning or VAGCOM edits, that i would lose them all. i think they were phishing for some info with that statement, but promptly told them i have done nothing to the vehicle in that manner.

they did say they are very optomostic that this will fix the issue with the Tig and if it doesnt then they will be moving forward with what to do with the car and not another fix. 

so i guess i am at the end of the road (queue Boys II Men :laugh::laugh::laugh
so either this will fix it and i get the Tig back, or from what i am guessing they either buy it back or give me a hell of a trade assistance for a new car. but honestly, if that happens i will be making the move back into BMW.

anyway, stay tuned for what happens next!!!!

:wave:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 25 - Update 7
> 
> received a call from the dealership.
> 
> ...


Glad they’re feeling positive about this next step. Thanks for the update!


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I hope everything works out. In the event you decide to ditch the car I’ll take those clear side markers off of your hands .


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 36 - Update 8

well, the Tig is still at the dealer. 
contacted them yesterday and the new MCU did NOT work. so they are discussing things with the VW engineer. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
the engineer is saying the car is modded and to write this off, but the dealership is going up to bat for me and is fighting to get this resolved. so major props to them for that! 

at this point they are just going over their next steps/options. they are saying they want to put the factory halogen bulbs in the car and see if that does anything or not. guess i just do not see why they just do not unplug them and test from there, as this is just the plug n play H7RC kit from DEautokey. 

anyway, the service rep did mention they are talking with the front office about either a buyback, or trade assistance and getting into another car. 

if that happens, anyone have any experience with that? am i stuck with getting another Tiguan? or can i get something else? or maybe even a used car?
what would be a better option for me? buyback or trade assistance?

im hoping to get a call today, but will wait until tomorrow to call them back just for the simple fact that they are trying so hard to help me out on this (in all honesty, im most likely calling them tomorrow as i have been the one contacting them all this time)

this is starting to get a little ridiculous, as we are approaching 2 months without my car! 
anyway, as always i will report back with further developments. 

wish me luck everyone! 
:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 36 - Update 8
> 
> well, the Tig is still at the dealer.
> contacted them yesterday and the new MCU did NOT work. so they are discussing things with the VW engineer. :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> ...


I was just thinking about this post when I saw your comment on the Burger Tuning (spelling?) thread. Oh man! I can only imagine what you are going through. Glad the dealership is helping you out on this. I only know of ice4life as he posted about it a lot when he was going through his woes with the Atlas. VW bought it back. I would message him.

I think buyback maybe the better choice if you want a vehicle not VW. However, I think you take a hit on the negative equity but I think you would take a hit with the negative equity (if you financed). Trade assistance for what I understand is the dealer would cover the difference from the negative equity. Could be wrong. Actually, if you did finance or lease, have you been paying? I feel you shouldn't be as you are not paying a car you are not driving. But in any case, good luck....on a side note, how has the Passat GT been?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

TablaRasa said:


> I was just thinking about this post when I saw your comment on the Burger Tuning (spelling?) thread. Oh man! I can only imagine what you are going through. Glad the dealership is helping you out on this. I only know of ice4life as he posted about it a lot when he was going through his woes with the Atlas. VW bought it back. I would message him.
> 
> I think buyback maybe the better choice if you want a vehicle not VW. However, I think you take a hit on the negative equity but I think you would take a hit with the negative equity (if you financed). Trade assistance for what I understand is the dealer would cover the difference from the negative equity. Could be wrong. Actually, if you did finance or lease, have you been paying? I feel you shouldn't be as you are not paying a car you are not driving. But in any case, good luck....on a side note, how has the Passat GT been?


yea, very happy the dealership is going out of their way to help me out on this. but honestly, in the last 3 years i have purchased or leased 5 cars from them :laugh::laugh::laugh: i know, i have a problem. 

honestly would like to get out of VW, but if my only option is to stick with them, then i will not be too upset. i do like VW so im good with another one. 

i did purchase this Tig and will be making my second payment on this car since it has been at the dealership in a week. so i guess that is just further ammo in my pocket if things tend to get ugly, but i do not forsee it getting to that point. 

the Gt was fun, but they swapped me out for an S trim Tig with 4Motion a few weeks ago. they didnt want miles getting racked up on the GT, which i completely understand haha.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 36 - Update 9

funny thing, called them back to setup a time for me to drop off my wifes 17 GLI, guess there is a ECU software update they have to perform.
my service advisor said they have been speaking to their regional technician (i guess this is just a more experienced tech that the region talks to about issues such as this) but they suggest to replace the "body control module" whatever that is, BUT that did not work either. so they are waiting for him to get back in touch. so they are at a stand still until then.

i asked out of curiosity about the mods done to my car, service tech said specifically "they are not worried about any of that and we are just trying to figure out what is going on"

SO, it seems that something is legitimately wrong with the Tig.

hopefully some answers come soon, as i am getting really tired of driving this Tiguan S model hahaha

but i am taking this as good news for now.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 42 - Update 10

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
they are now going through the ACC system and physically testing every single wire that is at each corner of the car....
apparently on all Tigs, even without the ACC system, all electronics and wiring are there. they just do not install the module/radar to activate it. but this is also part of the blind spot monitoring system.

so they are testing the wires to see if any are faulty or just not able to relay a signal to the module.

i also went in and talked with the sales manager. (i used to be the co-chair of the local VW club, this dealership is one of the sponsors, so we have a lot of rapport between the two of us)
sales manager is actually pushing for them to give me trade assistance and get me into another vehicle. but i guess they are waiting to see what happens with testing of the wiring before making that decision. 

i will be honest here. im starting to get to my wits end and my patience is starting to run very thin.
admittedly, i have only been this patient because i am so heavily modded. and they are actually supporting me while working with the regional engineer for VWoA (apparently he has written off this issue because i am modded). but it is getting to the point where im thinking what is it going to take for them to just admit something is wrong with this brand new model car and get me out of it, or just fix and get it back to me. 

i want my car back...or answers...or just be done and get something else and move on.

sorry for the rant. but i needed to vent somewhere...


----------



## bruce_wayne8887 (Sep 27, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 42 - Update 10
> 
> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> they are now going through the ACC system and physically testing every single wire that is at each corner of the car....
> ...


Hope you get this sorted out. Seems like they owe you something if this turns out to be their fault. You've been more than patient it sounds.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

Day 45 - Update 11

IM PICKING UP MY CAR ON FRIDAY THE 12TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!umpkin:umpkin::vampire::vampire::grinsanta::biggrinsanta::grinsanta::biggrinsanta:

found out that it was a faulty wire with the ACC system. 
although i do not have ACC on my SE 4Motion Tig, everything is still there, i.e. wiring and sensors, as this goes along with blind spot monitoring. 

The Bad
this is due to my exhaust mod.
about 16k miles ago i did a simple suitcase delete mod, i routed the exhaust to dump right behind the rear wheel. unfortunately i did not route it long enough. so exhaust was heating up the wiring in the rear bumper, which in turn caused wiring to become corrupted. i tested the heat before calling this mod done, but i guess after 16k miles, it all just adds up.

The Good
VW graciously agreed to take care of the sensors and modules that were purchased in attempts to diagnose and fix this problem.
the dealership has agreed to pay for my rental/mileage (45 days worth) for the entire ordeal.

i am only responsible for the labor costs.

and this is exactly the reason why i was being patient and not being a complete jerk to them. 
in the end between VWoA and the dealership, they took off about 3,400 dollars worth of parts, rental and mileage and other labor costs to help me not be stuck with a 5+ thousand dollar bill. 

happy i am getting my car back. a little upset at myself though. but, live and learn. could have been worse, no doubt about that.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

Glad it all worked out for you!... although I was hoping you would dump the car so that I can buy your clear side markers j/k j/k. You must have a pretty awesome dealership. I guess we all have to wait for someone to make an actual exhaust for the Tig ( I'd prefer one that exits through the rear bumper ) . I'm not a fan of the fake exhaust tips.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> Day 45 - Update 11
> 
> IM PICKING UP MY CAR ON FRIDAY THE 12TH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!umpkin:umpkin::vampire::vampire::grinsanta::biggrinsanta::grinsanta::biggrinsanta:
> 
> ...


WOw that is a great dealership. Easily could have blamed it on you and not cover it at all. Resolution is the best feeling but not being left it all to yourself to pay is even better. You better be putting some pretty nice survey for them . How did they fix it to compensate for your suitcase delete mod?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

shervsr20 said:


> Glad it all worked out for you!... although I was hoping you would dump the car so that I can buy your clear side markers j/k j/k. You must have a pretty awesome dealership. I guess we all have to wait for someone to make an actual exhaust for the Tig ( I'd prefer one that exits through the rear bumper ) . I'm not a fan of the fake exhaust tips.


hahaha i hear ya! 
and i agree, i wish the exhaust was real all the way back to the bumper. but, oh well. 



TablaRasa said:


> WOw that is a great dealership. Easily could have blamed it on you and not cover it at all. Resolution is the best feeling but not being left it all to yourself to pay is even better. You better be putting some pretty nice survey for them . How did they fix it to compensate for your suitcase delete mod?


absolutely! they really came in clutch for me on this one. 
i will be putting the factory suitcase back on the car (this is exactly why i keep the parts when they are taken off the car)
its not that loud anyway as there are 1 million resonators and mufflers on this car already hahahaha


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

Glad they figured it out and worked it out with you.

Want me to change the topic title?

Tiguan woes, I burned my wiring?
Tiguan woes, I exhausted my sensor wiring?
Tiguan woes, I'm exhausted?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

EPilot said:


> Glad they figured it out and worked it out with you.
> 
> Want me to change the topic title?
> 
> ...



:laugh::laugh::laugh:
lol go for it!!!
i like the second and third option :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> lol go for it!!!
> i like the second and third option :beer::beer::beer:


Done! :beer:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

EPilot said:


> Done! :beer:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------

